# Craftsman 6-in-1 Flip Driver



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm looking for the Craftsman 6-in-1 Flip Driver shown below. Every Sears I've been to has a different style (Red/Black) with a different style handle although its listed as the same model number. Online still lists the yellow/black model but when ordered it comes as the red/black one. Can anyone find me this screwdriver? Appreciate the help.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Sure, skip Craftsman and get a Klein. That Craftsman is a perfect knockoff of a Klein, which is sold at Home Depot's electrical tools department. Klein is good stuff.










Gotta ask, why does the color matter?


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the generic Lowes version I found in a Christmas bin for a couple dollars ($6?). It works just as well, although unlike the Klein it isnt insulated.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Klein Tools are the Best :thumbsup:
http://www.tools-plus.com/klein-98002bt.html


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

Not really concerned with the color, just like the grip style/shape on the yellow/black model.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Well there you go...Klein's the same. :yes:


----------

